# Christian Frederik Emil Horneman



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

C.F.E. HORNEMAN (1840-1906)
C. F. E. Horneman was a composer, conductor, music publisher, organisor and teacher. He was pupil of his father, Emil H., and of Richter in Leipzig where he formed a life-long friendship with Edvard Grieg. In 1874 (together with Otto Malling) he founded The Concert Society and in 1880 he established his own college of music. Throughout his life he had to face economic difficulties and lack of acknowledgment, but his best works have ensured him a lasting fame. Carl Nielsen is in more than one respect indebted to Horneman. His works include operas, stage music, chamber music, choral works, and songs.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

